# How long do you give a horse off for a bruised sole/heel bulb?



## Carolyn R (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all. This isn't mini related, but none the less, I was wondering how long you all allow your horse to rest if they have a bruises sole or heel bulb. I found no other reason for my BH slight discomfort,she has the occasional off step on her right front limb. If she is in the stall or on soft ground there is no noticeable sign at all, on the pavement or the parts of the dry lot with stone/ rock, she has an occasional off step. I only allow 2 hours of grazing when they do go out a few times a week,but haven't had them on turnout since Wednesday, noticed her off step on Thursday,Very highly unlikely it is founder/laminitis related to grass kept her off asa precaution. Anyhow, since the poor girl has had me poke and prod all of her legs all day long and the only reaction I get is when I press her heel bulb on her right foot ( the one she miss steps on) I am guessing a bruise, no signs of an abscess, but I will keep a very close eye on it just I case. How long has it taken on average for your horses to get over a bruised sole/ heel, and have you rested them additional time before working with them? I am guessing I will probably just let her hang out for a full week and see how she is doing at that point.I may give her a dose of bute when she is on the dry turnout area just to help with any discomfort, but I really see no reason to do so when she is stalled at night on nice soft bedding. If she still has any mild discomfort after a week, I may consider calling the vet, love them, I just don't think this warrants an frantic call.


----------



## chandab (Jul 21, 2013)

What you are doing sounds logical to me, and about a week sounds like a good place to start for length of time to rest a bruised sole/heel. If she would have happened to have wounded her heel/sole, such as a puncture wound, you wouldn't likely see a hole where she was punctured, so a through cleaning of the hoof with a hoof pick and even a brush, then a light application of a bit of peroxide won't hurt anything.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 21, 2013)

"long as it takes". Every horse heals different, keep a close eye on it and go slow. Sounds like you already know what to do. For serious bruises I sometimes make a poultice and put it in a baby diaper, strap on the foot and bind with vetwrap or tape. for just light bruising, just rest and nice bedded lay area and keep an eye out for an infection. Best wishes.. ps, I don't like bute if you really don't need it. Prefer banamine but only if necessary. Episom salts in warm water? just tossing out ideas, mostly I just prefer to watch and not treat unless absolutely necessary. I find things heal really good by themselves. Hope it heals fast for you!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree- as long as it takes... however, I am thinking if it's not showing improvement in a few days, I would certainly call the vet to make sure it isn't something else. Do you have rocks in your area? Does the horse over reach? There would be a reason/cause why the horse has a bruised heel. Is the horse barefoot or have shoes on?


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, we have rocks, live near the bottom of a mountain not far from where the Appalachian trail runs through this part of PA. The large rocks are used for rock walls, the smaller ones are gathered up once or twice a year as they surface. We have alot of rock walls and rock retaining walls for flower beds. It has been very dry so a lot of the soil easily gives way to the rocks just under or at the surface. Farrier and vet both previously agreed that my horses feet are correct and solid enough and are only on the paved roads to get to the trails that shoeing really isn't needed. This is the mare that has only one eye, it is very possible she wasn't fully aware of a stacked pile of rocks and missstepped on them while rough housing. She seems great today, just a little ouchy when I apply hard pressure to the heal bulb. Would probably benefit her if I massage some heel/frog& hoof conditioner into the area. Could also be sore due to the excessive dry hot weather we have been having.


----------



## misty'smom (Jul 21, 2013)

Carolyn, my little dwarf Josie had a stone bruise this past spring. My farrier came by and checked her out, he tried to use a hoof tester but her hoof is just so tiny. She defiantly had a sore spot that was very sensitive when using the hoof pick. He suggested I try using some Ichthamol (sp??), I put it on the bottom of her hoof, covered with gauze pads and wrapped with vet wrap. I did this for about 2 weeks just in case there was an abscess but never saw any oozing or sign of abscess. The breeder where I got her told me a stone bruise takes a long time to fully go away and she was right i took about a month maybe it was even 6 weeks before she showed no sign of discomfort. But little Josie is just fine and back to her frisky little self, running and bucking with Misty!!!!


----------

